# One for the modified lovers, update 06/04/09



## J70RWB

Porsche brakes, tie bars and new refurbed wheels to be fitted soon.


----------



## kmpowell

Now that's nice! 8)


----------



## RenZo

thats real nice!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nit a big fan of the all black wheels but you have pulled it off very nice


----------



## J70RWB

Black with a difference soon! 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

I like. 8)

Is it silver or grey and what does that plaque say?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## J70RWB

Avus silver mate, the plaque is the guy who installed my audio Plush Automotive he is amazing check out his workmanship, even if its not your thing his website is worth looking at just to show what can be done. He is a cracking lad as well, really honest and helpful, exactly how a business should be, check out the amp that you can't even see:


----------



## rustyintegrale

J70RWB said:


> Avus silver mate, the plaque is the guy who installed my audio Plush Automotive he is amazing check out his workmanship, even if its not your thing his website is worth looking at just to show what can be done. He is a cracking lad as well, really honest and helpful, exactly how a business should be, check out the amp that you can't even see:


I love all this stuff. 8)

Be sure to say hello at a meet one day :?


----------



## bigbison

is it fast mista, great car dude but its going to be better soon cheers paul 8)


----------



## J70RWB

bigbison said:


> is it fast mista, great car dude but its going to be better soon cheers paul 8)


It certainly is. Making its way to some magazines I think.


----------



## jamal

Nice, saw this at Players


----------



## Hark

Love it mate. Your only an hour from me so make sure you come to one of the meets, would like to see it in person.

Any more details on the audio setup, rearseat delete would be appreciated as looking at the possibility of something like this late in the new year.


----------



## J70RWB

Yeah I will pop along if you let me know when you have your next meet. The rear is a custom panel made from fiberglass and trimmed in the matching fabric from the rear boot sides, the center is just black acoustic fabric, I am planning on having Plush automotive do some more custom audio build very soon, the rear will be very subtle and top spec stuff. Not Ripspeed gear! :roll:

Its nice to see that some of the TT owners have come round to the modified scene, two members from our club had two cars shown here and they were slated, really bad. Now the workmanship in both cars was awesome and top spec stuff used but because they were different they weren't accepted. Its good you guys are open to some fresh ideas now.


----------



## Hark

Who did the boot install mate, pm me if you like. Would be interested in time/cost etc.

Cheers Mat


----------



## Jas225

Now that's a great looking TT - i love the stance 8)


----------



## Matt B

J70RWB said:


> Yeah I will pop along if you let me know when you have your next meet. The rear is a custom panel made from fiberglass and trimmed in the matching fabric from the rear boot sides, the center is just black acoustic fabric, I am planning on having Plush automotive do some more custom audio build very soon, the rear will be very subtle and top spec stuff. Not Ripspeed gear! :roll:
> 
> Its nice to see that some of the TT owners have come round to the modified scene, two members from our club had two cars shown here and they were slated, really bad. Now the workmanship in both cars was awesome and top spec stuff used but because they were different they weren't accepted. Its good you guys are open to some fresh ideas now.


First things first, like the car, looks really good. Like someone else has commented really works with the black wheels.
Stance is really good, bit too low if you have to drive round Halewood every day but perfect for the aesthetics.

Secondly, I think you should check out for yourself when the search function is back up and running what reception 300TT and LOWTT really got when they first posted on here. 
I would say 90% positive, I know cos I was one of the guys here and you can check the posts to see what I and many others wrote. I also know what the likes of Juber and Rusty, Stub and others said and it was all highly complementary as their cars were indeed fantastic.
What didn't go down too well was their opinion that everyone else's cars were shit in comparison to theirs. So if you must talk about the past, please do it with some accuracy. The majority were always open to fresh ideas, what we weren't open to was some obviously skilled car modifiers coming onto the forum and saying we were all too boring.

** Edit.
Found the first one
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=92867&start=0
And this is when it all got shitty
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=93514#p1006418

Please dont pretend the criticism was all one way. I particularly like the "all your cars are a bit bland statement".
A great way to make friends and get the best response from people.


----------



## J70RWB

Its show and shine, I am just trying to show off my car matey, I will keep it updated if anybody is bothered :roll:


----------



## Matt B

J70RWB said:


> Its show and shine, I am just trying to show off my car matey, I will keep it updated if anybody is bothered :roll:


You're absolutely right, and what a great looking car it is. All you guys are welcome on here, hopefully you can start to spread some of your knowledge/contacts around.
Sorry for the arsey comment!

Matt


----------



## J70RWB

Appreciate that mate, got to get this creaking sorted from the front suspension, get it aligned then get my Porker brakes on. I will keep you posted.


----------



## J70RWB

Brakes are on people, New back bumper, some tasty Carbon covered bits and my wheels are at the powdercoaters. All ready for Ultimate Dubs. Anybody attending? Its well worth it if your are in to your cars. Which I would imagine thats all of you if you are on here!

Pics to follow when its not on axle stands!   :lol:


----------



## Alan W

Golf+ magazine wants to feature YOUR TT!  There's a small photo of it on page 17 of this months issue and they've asked you to contact them on 01959 541 444 or email [email protected]

Look forward to the feature! 

Alan W


----------



## jacksprat

Nice car,

Poor attitude.


----------



## rik-e

love the motor and im in between notts/derby, would be good to meet up one day and have a nosey at your mods.

Do you have a contact for the audio guy as i want mine sorting out and what suspension setup have you got - do you get loads of rubbing?

cheers.


----------



## J55TTC

Modified haters? I think that looks stunning mate. Big pat on the back!


----------



## J70RWB

jacksprat said:


> Nice car,
> 
> Poor attitude.


Sorry senior, I will keep my gob shut. I'm a lover not a hater  :roll:


----------



## jacksprat

J70RWB said:


> jacksprat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car,
> 
> Poor attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry senior, I will keep my gob shut. I'm a lover not a hater  :roll:
Click to expand...

Senior?... I'm 21


----------



## J70RWB

jacksprat said:


> J70RWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacksprat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car,
> 
> Poor attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry senior, I will keep my gob shut. I'm a lover not a hater  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Senior?... I'm 21
Click to expand...

Senior member........ some people. what an attitude.


----------



## Alan W

Alan W said:


> Golf+ magazine wants to feature YOUR TT!  There's a small photo of it on page 17 of this months issue and they've asked you to contact them on 01959 541 444 or email [email protected]
> 
> Look forward to the feature!
> 
> Alan W


Have you noticed my above post yet J70RWB? :wink:

Alan W


----------



## J70RWB

I have mate, Fabian the editor has been chatting with me but as of yet I have no wheels on my car until they come back from the powdercoaters(two weeks has been mentioned!), I may have another mag feature coming up with another member, not too sure yet, I will keep you all posted or just look out in W H Smith for a couple of TTs on the cover of a big mag! (I hope)

Thanks for that Alan. Top man :wink:


----------



## Alan W

J70RWB said:


> I have mate, Fabian the editor has been chatting with me but as of yet I have no wheels on my car until they come back from the powdercoaters(two weeks has been mentioned!), I may have another mag feature coming up with another member, not too sure yet, I will keep you all posted or just look out in W H Smith for a couple of TTs on the cover of a big mag! (I hope)
> 
> Thanks for that Alan. Top man :wink:


No problem and GREAT news! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Enjoy the photoshoot! 

Look forward to seeing and reading more in the mag feature/s! 

Alan W


----------



## jamal

jacksprat said:


> Nice car,
> 
> Poor attitude.


I agree with Jack here.

Mate, your car is nice and a lovely modded example. You'll find there are plenty of modded TTs on here and not with Ripspeed crap stuck on them. I've seen your car at a couple shows and i really like it and you'll also find everyone on here likes it too 

Whats with the beef dude? Where all modified lovers here too :roll:


----------



## J70RWB

Ergh, miss conception of a forum, I have changed the posts name, I suppose you have all changed my mind. 8) 
As soon as its ready I will update the pics. Can't wait to get back in it. :mrgreen: 
Does anyone have harness set up with thier pole positions and strut bar? If so whats the set up you are running? I think I should invest. :?: 
I wish people wouldn't take the post to heart its only meant as a laugh. 
I wouldn't have bothered posting it if I wanted to argue I would have thought of somthing better than that! :wink:


----------



## panderoo

are you having the new work done at Retford Autofinishers by any chance...

i was speaking to Graham and he may have let slip what plans you have for the car, but just to add - this car looks amazing in the flesh, i defy any TT lover to not admire it up close even if modified is not your thing..


----------



## J70RWB

panderoo said:


> are you having the new work done at Retford Autofinishers by any chance...
> 
> i was speaking to Graham and he may have let slip what plans you have for the car, but just to add - this car looks amazing in the flesh, i defy any TT lover to not admire it up close even if modified is not your thing..


Thanks for that, appreciate it. What has he mentioned I don't mind the other memebers knowing, I am sure they won't say anything. :roll: :lol:


----------



## panderoo

He may have mentioned about the rear end and the posibility of a US spec rear bumper..

nothing about the wheels and to be honest i cant remember about the rest, but i need to nip in and see him about doing some more work on mine.. so i'll ask again while im there


----------



## J70RWB

A Few sneaky pics, all ready for Ultimate Dubs next weekend.
















Spot the subtle changes?


----------



## jamal

Porsche brakes look good behind those CHs, i've thought about shortening my rear plate recess but need to find a US spec bumper 1st


----------



## rustyintegrale

J70RWB said:


> Spot the subtle changes?


Certainly the fuel filler and the mirror stems. Did you powder coat it? :wink:


----------



## J70RWB

Teflon coated, very special, wheels to match. Then genuine Carbon Fibre wrapped mirror stalks. Black bolts. :wink:


----------



## L9WTT

J70RWB said:


> Teflon coated, very special, wheels to match. Then genuine Carbon Fibre wrapped mirror stalks. Black bolts. :wink:


Looking lovely james, cant beat a bit of teflon eh  really nice touches you added there mate. Maybe a swop on the cards :lol: Cant wait to see it in person. Have you just had it detailed mate?? its looking bloody clean.

Stevie


----------



## rustyintegrale

J70RWB said:


> Teflon coated, very special, wheels to match. Then genuine Carbon Fibre wrapped mirror stalks. Black bolts. :wink:


Where do you get Teflon coating done? I have some Abt wheels I was considering having done... :wink:


----------



## J70RWB

Detailed it myself, machine polish, and several layers of dodo etc, as for Teflon I havn't a clue where it got done I got another grounded memeber to sort it for me, he said he could tell me but then he would have to kill me. :wink: It looks crap in pictures, up close its so weird, in a good way!


----------



## Alan W

Just keeps getting better and better!  Subtle is the way! :wink:

Nice work James. 8)

Alan W


----------



## panderoo

looks nice.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

looking forward to UD to get a closer look..


----------



## J70RWB

panderoo said:


> looks nice.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> looking forward to UD to get a closer look..


Are you inside mate? Should be a good day, pop over for a chat, I will be the one slumped over my TT very hungover from the night before in the hotel bar!


----------



## panderoo

im not showing mine this year i was trying to get everything ready to get done for UD but have just been made redundant.. so its all on hold for the time being...

i'll nip over for a good look round on sunday though...

How long do you rekon it will take to get there from retford ?


----------



## J70RWB

We are going to Cannock first to meet the rest of the Grounded boys and have a cheeky pint, we have allowed three hours.


----------



## bigbison

it would look better with some rs4 s and a bit nearer the sky :lol:


----------



## foxie

Might have to go to UD now just to see this 

Im on the lookout for a us spec rear bumper too


----------



## J70RWB

We have another TT on our stand, brown one with Carlsson rims, awesome car.


----------



## J70RWB

Got myself a bit of glass ware in the form of Top 3 audi. Nice weekend.


----------



## Alan W

J70RWB said:


> Got myself a bit of glass ware in the form of Top 3 audi. Nice weekend.


Congrats James!  I've seen a few photos of your car on E38 and it looks great after the recent mods and machine polish! 8)

Which mag is going to be featuring you car and when?

Alan W


----------



## L9WTT

J70RWB said:


> Got myself a bit of glass ware in the form of Top 3 audi. Nice weekend.


well done mate, shame I could not attend. what was Elliot saying James?

Stevie


----------



## J70RWB

Elliot wasn't at the show mate, spoke to Dave the staff writer. Its looking like I am making the trip to you for the shoot! I will PM you mate.


----------



## J70RWB

A couple from the Grounded support camera crew on the way to Santa pod:

























Also another couple of another member from our forum, top chap!

















I am running out of ideas for the outside, any ideas chaps?

Interior is being trimmed in Alcantra this week on my custom rear panel thing just to make it a bit more Plush (no pun intended) Plush automotive is doing the work again. Then its having the front painted again as it rained gravel on the way to Spring fest! I have ordered a full bra to protect it, a bit gay but it needs it!

Then a remap, I am thinking awesome?! that the best?

James


----------



## L9WTT

Thats where mine was done James, runs sweet as 

Stevie


----------



## DAZTTC

Nice car mate i have been known to do a bit of moding  As Matt says be good to see you at the West mids meet on the 22nd.

DAZ


----------



## J70RWB

Bit of an update for you all, as you can see, nothing flash just subtle, awesome job by Plush again. Mention my name if you call him, he loves working on TTs and hes a top lad. Boomtastic bassssssssssssss  


































































Good times, all comments welcome. 8)


----------



## L9WTT

Lovely mate. top work


----------



## rik-e

excellent install, how much roughly does plush charge for the setup?

thanks


----------



## J70RWB

rik-e said:


> excellent install, how much roughly does plush charge for the setup?
> 
> thanks


Your better to send him an email via his website, you pay for what you get, if you want to spend a grand go to halfords and buy some kit, if you want it doing to show standard with no rattles and an awesome sound get in contact, the problem is with Luke he has so many Ideas he will blow you away. Expect between 5k for a basic and 15k for top end for a FULL install, but as luke will tell you he will work to any budget and advise you for the best value for money. 
The problem with the standard bose in the front is the door cards rattle to hell if you just build in some other speakers with a big amp hence my door build with all the doors sound deadened. Bose really is blown away by the Hertz and Audison set up I have. I should bring it to a meet for some of you to have a listen, its just a quality sound, not all boomtastic. :wink:


----------



## jamal

Bring your car down to Ace Cafe next month then


----------



## Tim G

Very nice install mate. Looks like top work.


----------



## GilesRamsden

Saw this today at the Elsecar meet/show.

It is VERY nice. Loving the rear tub/rims/fuel filler/front end/mirror stalks, etc.

Gave Rach some (much needed) inspiration for hers.

Lovely. 8)


----------



## SteveS TT

Nice car mate... I think you get lots of different people on forums... some go for power, some stay oem and some go for looks... but i think we all appreciate a well modified car... especially myself (never owned a standard car nor a ripspeed special for that matter!)

For a few ideas of what to do next... I'm getting this front and i think it suits the subtle euro look well... which once i have my coilies on and some new wheels is the look i'm after...










It is just a Rieger front lip but looks amazing imo.

If you're running standard power then a remap is essential! the difference is unbelievable.

Not seen any engine bling... what about some tasty carbon firbre covers and a bit of polishing or powder coating?

Have a look on www.thettshop.co.uk for more ideas.


----------



## SteveS TT

You also need some clear corners. or smoked. I've just fitted headlights which the inserts have been sprayed gloos black with smoked corners (corners = indicator lenses) looks soo much better.

Cheack out Was's DRL's day time running lights... look amazing in the flesh.


----------



## J70RWB

Appreciate that guys, I would really like to split the lights, paint inside and change the indicator colours, however surely they will mist up after having the factory seal split?

J


----------



## GilesRamsden

...that's where the clear silicone comes in. :wink:

Did look good on Sunday. Loved the finish on the rims.


----------



## panderoo

the lights aren't sealed anyway i dont think.. xenons are made to breath as they get really hot and the misting occours as they cool down....

there is a link on WAKS TT page about it somewhere..


----------



## SteveS TT

J70RWB said:


> Appreciate that guys, I would really like to split the lights, paint inside and change the indicator colours, however surely they will mist up after having the factory seal split?
> 
> J


Are you selling the car now!!??

Did you buy this part modified? I remember seeing an Avus TT for sale when i got mine a while ago with smooth bumper, ch's, coilies, porker brakes?

Looks very nice anyway!


----------



## SteveS TT

J70RWB said:


> Appreciate that guys, I would really like to split the lights, paint inside and change the indicator colours, however surely they will mist up after having the factory seal split?
> 
> J


It's all about sealing them back up properly! Makes a hell of a difference to the front though. Once my front is all sorted and smoothed and it's slammed on some coilies i'll post some pics up.


----------



## J70RWB

Haha, in a fashion it was bought as on going project. lets just say everything that was on it has been re worked, and I mean everything. Take from that what you will. I have spent more time and effort on the interior however nothing on the outside has been left from when it was bought, crazy money spent, I wouldn't have bought it if I had known what I would end up doing, and its meant to have sold, but the bloke hasn't been in touch and no deposit yet.


----------



## H20RPR

If its sold whats the next project gonna be??


----------



## panderoo

i heard a rumour it was something to do with an old corsa post van...?!?!?

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## J70RWB

panderoo said:


> i heard a rumour it was something to do with an old corsa post van...?!?!?
> 
> [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


Your not wrong mate. Another little project.


----------



## panderoo

shark fin is the mod for 2009


----------



## J70RWB

You have let the cat out the bag now, or van. Also Pats glasses are real nice.  :-*


----------



## J70RWB

Bit of an update for you people, the porker brakes have gone and my new ones are on:








Ten pots would seem to stop the car well! Also look rather cool. I did some mileage last weekend so taped up the car to stop stone chips, you should try it, you look a Kn#b but you don't half get some looks!!! Also I have lowered the car a bit more, check out my daylight gap: 








More on this story of the weekends adventures soon when Stevie and myself get some pictures back form the Mag. Lets just say it was eventful and B&Q in Glasgow havn't got much wood left in stock after we hit the store.

James.


----------



## GilesRamsden

You should try to come to our meet this Sunday in Hull... Rach would LOVE to have another close up look at this!

www.vuucult.com


----------



## trev

:lol: Stevie was saying that your both taking up laying decking in your spare time any chance of a quote :wink:


----------



## J70RWB

GilesRamsden said:


> You should try to come to our meet this Sunday in Hull... Rach would LOVE to have another close up look at this!
> 
> http://www.vuucult.com


I would love to mate but the car has no boost pipe no intake manifold and no hoses on it, and a load have bits have been stripped off to go to be coated. Just got a bit of spare tiome before Gti international at the end of June and I am trying to use the time well!


----------



## Tim G

10 pots  They defo look better than the porsche ones 8)

You really need to let me have those CH's on mine! Swap?


----------



## J70RWB

No thank you. I am sticking with them for now. Although if I could get the right set of LMs in 19" they would be gone in a flash.  :wink:

Has anyone done the Traox rear upgrade yet? I would like to see a pic of it.


----------



## sheppyk

That looks really nice mate like it alot


----------



## jamal

J70RWB said:


> No thank you. I am sticking with them for now. Although if I could get the right set of LMs in 19" they would be gone in a flash.  :wink:
> 
> Has anyone done the Traox rear upgrade yet? I would like to see a pic of it.


I dont think LMs for the TT fit behind any BBK 

I think yellow tt on here has done the rear brake upgrade


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jamal said:


> J70RWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thank you. I am sticking with them for now. Although if I could get the right set of LMs in 19" they would be gone in a flash.  :wink:
> 
> Has anyone done the Traox rear upgrade yet? I would like to see a pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think LMs for the TT fit behind any BBK
> 
> I think yellow tt on here has done the rear brake upgrade
Click to expand...

The 19in Le Mans will fit with the Tarox b32 6 pot caliper and a 3mm spacer have a look here 2nd page also the rear tarox set up is on there http://www.xtr.me.uk/TTQSVSTTR just click on the pics a couple of times to make them bigger


----------



## L9WTT

Andy that picture of your brakes on that site, have you zoomed in?????????????? there is dirt on the inside of the wheel


----------



## YELLOW_TT

L9WTT said:


> Andy that picture of your brakes on that site, have you zoomed in?????????????? there is dirt on the inside of the wheel


I had to drive 20 miles to get there for XTR to take the pics :wink:


----------



## L9WTT

ok then, will let you off.


----------

